# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Du Lịch Trăng Mật Nha Trang- Đà Lạt- Mũi Né 7 N/6Đ

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang – Đà lạt – Mũi Né 
(Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêm, phương tiện máy bay)

Có ai đó nói rằng: Không quan trọng bạn đi đến đâu, quan trọng là bạn đi cùng với ai. Nếu đi cùng với người thân yêu của bạn, hãy đến Đà Lạt, điểm đến lý tưởng của tình yêu, để tận hưởng những khoảnh khắc lãng mạn nhất trong chương trình trăng mật cao cấp. Được mệnh danh là thành phố của Tình yêu và Hoa, Đà Lạt chỉ với cái lạnh thôi cũng đủ để làm các đôi uyên ương cần hơi ấm của nhau.

Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Đà Lạt Thành Phố Mộng Mơ

08h00: Quý khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay VN 464 đi Đà Lạt lúc 11h30
11h40: Đến Đà Lạt  Xe đón quý khách tại sân bay lái xe thay mặt công ty tặng hai bạn  bó hoa hồng tươi thắm với những lời chúc thật tuyệt vời, đưa về  khách sạn nhận phòng Tân Hôn lãng mạng, ấm cúng được trang trí hoa tươi. Nghỉ ngơi. Dùng cơm tối.
 Hai bạn tự do đi dạo phố núi về đêm, ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương thưởng thức cafe phố núi, cảm nhận không khí se lạnh của thành phố cao nguyên sương mù. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 02: Đà Lạt Lãng Mạng Và Yêu  Thương

             Tỉnh dậy sau một đêm ấm áp trong vòng tay yêu thương, hai bạn bắt đầu ngày mới với bữa sáng tự chọn  tại khách sạn. Sau bữa sáng. Xe đón hai bạn tại khách sạn đưa hai bạn đi tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm toạ lạc trên núi Phượng Hoàng,ngắm nhìn Hồ Tuyền Lâm thơ mộng.
09h45: Tham quan thác Prenn, Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm một trong những thác đẹp của Thành Phố Đà Lạt.
10h30: Trở về Đà Lạt ăn trưa với các móm ăn đặc trưng của người Đà Lạt.
13h00: Thăm Vườn Hoa Thành Phố, nơi lưu giữ nhiều giống hoa quý hiếm của cả nước.
13h45: Thăm quan Dinh Bảo Đại - dịnh thự của vị vua cuối cùng của Việt Nam 
14h30: Thăm ngôi nhà kỳ lạ - biệt thự Hằng Nga với một phong cách kiến trúc khác lạ. Thăm biệt thự này hai bạn  sẽ thấy những hình thù khác lạ thuỳ theo trí tưởng tượng riêng của mỗi người.
15h15: Tham quan Thung Lũng Tình Yêu bởi nó mang trong mình câu chuyện tình đầy thú vị, khu vui chơi dành riêng cho trẻ em bên dưới thunglũng tình yêu là chiếc hồ thơ mộng xa xa là ngọn núi Langbiang hung vĩ tạo lên bức trang sơn thuỷ hữu tình.
16h00: Chia tay Thung Lũng Tình Yêu hai bạn sẽ được tận mắt xem các nghệ nhân thuê lụa tại Đà Lạt để làm lên những tác phẩm mang tính nhân văn cao,
16h45: Xe đưa hai bạn về khách sạn. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 


Ngày 03: Tạm Biệt Thành Phố Đà Lạt Thơ Mộng – Nha Trang

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng Buffe, hai bạn tự do đi chợ mua sắm những vật kỷ niệm, chụp những bức ảnh lưu giữ những phút giây hạnh phúc của hai bạn.
12h00: Hai bạn làm thủ  tục trả phòng khách sạn, lên xe Open Bus khởi hành đi Thành phố biển Nha Trang
Đến Nha  Trang , xe đưa hai bạn về khách sạn nhận phòng, đến khách sạn với những đội ngũ nhân viên ra tiếp đón đôi uyên ương thật chu đáo. Hai bạn ở phòng nhìn ra hướng biển, mỗi buổi sáng khi thúc dậy ngấm nhìn những làn nước trong xanh và dãi cát trắng thẳng tấp. Ăn tối, hai bạn tự do dạo chơi phố biển về đêm.

Ngày 04: Khám Phá Phố Biển Nha Trang	

08h00: HDV đón quý khách tại khách sạn, đưa xuống cảng.
08h30: Đến Hòn Một tắm biển, ngắm san hô cùng với thế giới cá biển bằng kính lặn, ống thở, vui cùng hướng dẫn với những ly rượu vang trên biển.
10h30: Đến Hòn Mun hai bạn tham quan rạng san hô và các sinh vật trên biển bằng tàu đáy kính, đây là khu bảo tồn biển đầu tiên của Việt Nam .
12h00: Đến khu du lịch Đầm Bấy, quý khách ăn trưa trên tàu với các món: Mực xào lagim, cá chiên sốt cà, sườn ram mặn, canh cá nấu chua, tráng miệng. Vui chơi giải trí với các dịch vụ : môtô nước, lướt ván, kayak, thuyền buồm… 
14h00: Đến Hồ Cá tham quan Thủy Cung Trí Nguyên.
15h00: Thưởng thức trái cây trên tàu khi trở về đất liền. Xe đưa quý khách đến tham quan và mua sắm các sản phẩm Yến Sào sản vật của Khánh Hòa tại Showroom 86 Trần Phú ( trực thuộc công ty Yến Sào Khánh Hòa ) .
Đặc biệt tour có chương trình Karaoke trên  tàu “hát cho nhau nghe” để phục vụ khách miễn phí.
Tối: Hai bạn tự do đi phà hoặc cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam (3km) để đến với   khu vui chơi giải trí 5* Vinpearland (Hòn Ngọc Việt), Sử dụng các dịch vụ tại vui trơi giải trí và  công viên nước có thể chơi trò cảm giác mạnh, đua ngựa, cưỡi bò tót, xem phim4D, xem nhạc nước ngoài trời. 21h00 Vế khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 05:   Nha Trang – Mũi Né Hoàng Hôn Trên Đối Cát 

08h00:  Xe opentour đón quý khách khởi hành đi Mũi Né. 
11h30:  Ăn trưa tại bãi biển Cà Ná. Biển nơi đây rất đẹp và thơ mộng thích hợp cho những đôi uyên ương dạo chơi, chụp ảnh kỷ niệm.
14h00:  Xe dừng tại Mũi Né nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Hai bạn tự do đi dạo ngắm hoàng hôn buông xuống trên đồi cát vàng thơ mộng.

Ngày 06: Mũi Né – Nha Trang

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, hai bạn làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, lên xe Open Bus khởi hành về Nha Trang, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Trưa: Hai bạn tự do dùng cơm trưa tình nhân tại nhà hàng của khách sạn
Chiều: hai bạn có thể dùng xe đạp đôi, dạo một vòng đường  biển Nha trang đầy thơ mộng, hai bạn có thể chụp hình lưu niêm nơi đây với những cây dừa xanh .
Tối: Hai bạn tự do dùng cơm tình nhân dưới ánh đèn hồng cùng với chai rượu vang đỏ tại khách sạn. Hai bạn có thể đi dạo biển bằng xích lô, để ngắm cảnh về đêm.

Ngày 07: Tạm Biệt Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang – Hà Nội

           Sáng hai bạn  ăn sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục check out, hai bạn ra sân bay Cam Ranh làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay Hà Nội lúc 10h30. Tạm biệt đôi uyên ương đầy hạnh phúc. Kết thúc chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng của hai người để bắt đầu một cuộc sống lứa đôi hạnh phúc. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 ĐÔI : 9.500.000VNĐ

* Giá bao gồm:

1- Xe tham quan máy lạnh phục vụ các điểm theo chương trình (Xe đưa đón Sân bay Nha Trang và Đà Lạt)
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*, phòng 02 người, có hoa tươi trong phòng., Nha Trang Hải Yến, Quê Hương, Đà Lạt. Cẩm Đô,… Mũi Né.. Tien DatResort…
3-  Ăn sáng Buffe tại khách sạn, bao gồm 1 bữa ăn trưa trên đảo và 1 bữa ăn trưa  ngày thứ 4 ở Đà Lạt.
4- Huớng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình
6- Hai bạn được mua bảo hiểm du lịch,  tặng một bó hoa tươi.

* Giá không bao gồm:  

1-  Các bữa chính, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Xe đưa đón sân bay Nội Bài. Vé máy bay Hà Nội //  Đà Lạt và Nha Trang //Hà Nội 
- Hai bạn mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân để lên máy bay.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3932 0255/ Hotline: 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email:  dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com 

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

